# If you could only pick one would one would you pick ?



## Krissieboi (Nov 10, 2021)

If you had a certain amount of money say 600, would you pick a few limited edition / regional edition Cuban cigars or get a lot more regular production Cubans cigars ? 

there’s are the only options. I’m asking because I’m in this situation.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've moved your thread into our "Habanos" section. I realize you are in the UK, but with the Cuban embargo still in effect in the US and the site predominately populated by Americans, our rules require Cuban cigar discussions to be kept separate with time and tenure requirements to post here. You won't be able to post in this thread anymore, but you can see replies.

To answer your question, the majority of LE's and RE's are simply special sizes. Though some may use special tobaccos, they are more the exception than the rule. Of course some are better than others, regardless. 

It's also one of those "if you have to ask" kind of questions. I'm assuming you do not have much experience or much of a collection already, else you probably wouldn't be asking. So, IMO it's a Catch-22. The answer might be different if you had already had extensive knowledge of Cuban cigars, and a burgeoning collection. Yet, if that were the case you probably wouldn't need to ask.

So, unless you are seeking a certain LE or RE based on good reviews, the premium cost is probably not worth it compared to the many good regular production Cubans that can be had for so much less. I would suggest sticking to regular production - plenty to like there for less money.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Regional or Regular production for me.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

As a still relative novice in the Cuban world, I’d take a variety of regular production cigars over regional or limited releases any day.

My next question to the forum would be what regular production run cigars would you suggest I try.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

lex61 said:


> As a still relative novice in the Cuban world, I’d take a variety of regular production cigars over regional or limited releases any day.
> 
> My next question to the forum would be what regular production run cigars would you suggest I try.


As usual, that question requires a little context to answer appropriately. Preferred size, or at least general ring gauge range? Mild, medium, full? Some idea of budget - bargain basement, mainstream, premium? It all helps nail down suggestions.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lex61 said:


> As a still relative novice in the Cuban world, I’d take a variety of regular production cigars over regional or limited releases any day.
> 
> My next question to the forum would be what regular production run cigars would you suggest I try.


Great question that was discussed much on this side of the forum.
Bottom line!
Petite Coronas in every Marca you can find.
They are inexpensive and are great representations of the Marcas they represent.
Grab at least 5 of each try as many as you can.
If I understand your question correctly that is the best way to go.
Asking someone what is good never works.
If that is your question, here is why.
Taste is extremally subjective.
It only works if you know the person and are on the same page so to speak.
Its just like discussing politics or religion.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

As always, thanks Jack and Tony for your input. My response wasn’t intended for me as much as it was for @Krissieboi. Hopefully it will be useful if regular production cigars is the chosen path.


----------



## CgarDann (Aug 4, 2019)

I guess depends on what you have in your stash already. I have plenty of regular production cigars so I would go for a regional edition 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

